# My fish laid eggs!! Please help me!



## Samantha.g (Sep 23, 2012)

Okay so i really need to ask alot of questions about my newly laid fish eggs. So please can someone go onto the chat room right now, so i can talk to you. PLease, thanks <3  :fish: :fish:


----------



## Samantha.g (Sep 23, 2012)

C'mon! Please i cant afford much it would be very apprieciated for someone to spare me 2 minuets on the chat lounge PLEASE :'(


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just tell us what kind of fish it is, please.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, what fish species? What tank size? Are there any tank mates? 

Not a lot of people are on at all times so it's hard to chat sometimes


----------

